# 2008 Diamond Liberty Cam Timing



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

Can anyone help? I have a 2008 diamond liberty and have not been able to get any information on the correct cam timing for this bow. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Diamond*

Did you try calling Diamond? The diamond site had a little info but I know there are timing marks on the cams...little dimples I believe. 

http://www.diamondarchery.com/cs_documents.php


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

I have not called them but I have emailed them with no response on two different occasions.


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

on my diamond there are not timing marks so i started from scratch and came up with it looking slightly over rotated would give the best perfomance pm for picture


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a 2007 Diamond Liberty that I just bought. I haven't even had it for a week yet. There are five timeing marks on the cam that look like little dimples. Mine is brand new so it should be perfectly in time. When viewed from the side, the limb covers up half of the fourth timeing mark (numbered 1-5 from top to bottom). Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

*anyone else*

anyone have any info. Why is bowtech/diamond so secretive with this information.


----------

